# Do Breitling Give "gay Discount" Or Something!!



## rock_bear (Nov 16, 2005)

Let me explain, I'm working in London at the moment and I was sitting deep in bacon sandwich and tea yesterday outside a cafe on Old Compton street in Soho, its now promoted as the gayest street in England and they're probably right.

Get to the point you're thinking

I was munching away and the tables were filling up and it suddenly dawned on me that I was the only man NOT wearing a Breitling chrongraph (I had my usual trusty old Aqualand with the tomato sauce smear on the strap - I'm a messy eater OK)

There were about 20 guys there and amongst them they had a couple of Breitling Chrono Avengers, a Breitling Areospace, several Navitimers that appeared to be genuine ones from the 60s, and a few others from the more expensive pages of the Breitling catalogue!

And I'm pretty sure they weren't fakes!

OK its the centre of London, jobs pay well and these guys are supposed to have more disposable income than the married ones with kids but even so do they know something we don't know?

Is there a Breitling dealer somewhere around here who offers discount for "favours"

Does this mean there is an answer to the question "Who do I have to **** around here to get one of those?'

(I've just previewed this and it censored it!)

May I rephrase myself "Who do I have to _copulate roughly_ with around here to get one of those?"


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Jason, get yourself down to Soho. I need a favour


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rock_bear said:


> Is there a Breitling dealer somewhere around here who offers discount for "favours"












There must be...because I live in the Pink City (which, by the way, is much more "gay" than any street in London), my next door neighbours are a very nice male couple, but none of them down here wear Breitlings.


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Since i fly for a living the watch most represented here is the ubiquitos Breitling Aerospace NOT because most Pilots are watch buffs but because,"Oh My Mate's a Pilot and He's got one so i must have one",Many of the are simply unaware of the B1/SuperOcean range/Breitling chronos,in My time as a Co-Pilot i have seen 1 Omega Seamaster,1 Speemaster moonwatch,i Myself wear a Casio Tide/Moonphase watch,mainly because its got a Solar Cell and has a bright EL backlight.


----------



## rock_bear (Nov 16, 2005)

Ibrahombre said:


> Since i fly for a living the watch most represented here is the ubiquitos Breitling Aerospace NOT because most Pilots are watch buffs but because,"Oh My Mate's a Pilot and He's got one so i must have one",Many of the are simply unaware of the B1/SuperOcean range/Breitling chronos,in My time as a Co-Pilot i have seen 1 Omega Seamaster,1 Speemaster moonwatch,i Myself wear a Casio Tide/Moonphase watch,mainly because its got a Solar Cell and has a bright EL backlight.


OK how many of us read this and our first thought wasn't "Oh he's a pilot" but "Can he get anything cheap for us abroad and wear it back through customs!!!"

;-) yup I thought so


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

rock_bear said:


> Ibrahombre said:
> 
> 
> > Since i fly for a living the watch most represented here is the ubiquitos Breitling Aerospace NOT because most Pilots are watch buffs but because,"Oh My Mate's a Pilot and He's got one so i must have one",Many of the are simply unaware of the B1/SuperOcean range/Breitling chronos,in My time as a Co-Pilot i have seen 1 Omega Seamaster,1 Speemaster moonwatch,i Myself wear a Casio Tide/Moonphase watch,mainly because its got a Solar Cell and has a bright EL backlight.
> ...


In fact i usually get My watches sent to Our Hotels Stateside and bring them back HOWEVER Our Customs(as well as being crooked as a Â£23 note)are not stupid,You take a chance,if caught own up,otherwise a letter marked,"P 45",will turn up on Your doorstep!!!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Ibrahombre said:


> rock_bear said:
> 
> 
> > Ibrahombre said:
> ...


 The one advantage of travelling regularly to the US is that any watches sent for service to either IWW or Breitling's US service dept.,can be easily bought back,i had My Seiko 6309 relumed as well as My Seiko SQ 150M Divers and it was a cinch to have them sent to My hotel and be able to bring them back Myself.



Griff said:


>


Seeing Your Avatar Griff,i just recieved the complete series of,"The Prisoner",on DVD,what genius i really do hope they Do Not remake it as a film.Why spoil a true classic?


----------



## rock_bear (Nov 16, 2005)

Ibrahombre said:


> Ibrahombre said:
> 
> 
> > rock_bear said:
> ...


Whenever I've been to america i've always been disapointed by how little range there was in the jewellers and how few jewellers ther seemed to be


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

You must have stumbled across the 'rainbow breitling appreciation society' or something...


----------



## rock_bear (Nov 16, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> You must have stumbled across the 'rainbow breitling appreciation society' or something...


Dammit they're so much more organised than us, we can't even meet up for a sunday afternoon piss up!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> rock_bear said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a Breitling dealer somewhere around here who offers discount for "favours"
> ...


2 of my sons have just moved to Brighton - as hetrosexual as you can get. Watch out for members of the other side possibly sporting black eyes in weeks to come...................


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Talking of Brighton, anybody been watching Ch4's Sugar Rush?


----------



## rock_bear (Nov 16, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > rock_bear said:
> ...


you obviously haven't noticed the growing popularity of boxing amongst gay men ;-)

Everytime I'm down watching the bikes on the front at Brighton on sundays I have to remember that the huge scary guys with the muscles and scars and tattoos are out hunting arse


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Canal Street in Manchester is still pretty gay







Havent seem many Breitlings up there


----------



## rock_bear (Nov 16, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Canal Street in Manchester is still pretty gay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah well its northern and pikey isnt it ;-)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Eh!!!







.............................meaning what!!!









Nowt wrong with us northerners matey 

All the "tarts" are in the soft south


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Well if there is a "gay" discount for Breitlings I'll be buying a tank top and moustache conditioner before you can say "wax my legs"









I sold my Aerospace a couple of years ago and have regretted it ever since.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well my boss, a self confessed ` Complete Bitch` wears some non-descript Rotary quartz


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I have one, and I dont wear it that often









Perhaps Im only a little bit gay....









You know, after a few drinks like.....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Now thats funny, I cant wait to use that one


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

potz said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I have one, and I dont wear it that often
> ...


Ah you mean this scientific study

Andy


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Griff said:


> Eh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well as a born Geordie, virtually all o yez are southern pooftas, whether or not yez a wearin' a Gayboy Breitl*ng.

Get yisen a decent birra kit like a Seiko or summat.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Steve264 said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Eh!!!
> ...


Mancs and Geordies .... soft as shite ....









Who says? A Smoggy that's who


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

JoT's back from a Ninja mission.























Ey up ya bugger.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Steve264 said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Eh!!!
> ...


What?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

just did a search.....funniest thread on here!!!!!!!

jason "a liitle bit gay"?????????????























Is breitling now going to be what 710 is to this forum???


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i thought it had already been discussed in earlier posts that all breitling owners were gay anyway


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pugster said:


> i thought it had already been discussed in earlier posts that all breitling owners were gay anyway


so it IS true then!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> > i thought it had already been discussed in earlier posts that all breitling owners were gay anyway
> ...


Well, I've just read this thread through and no-one has denied it yet.....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

they havent have they............?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, I sold mine and dont feel YMCA anymore









Make of that what you will....


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Robert said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > pugster said:
> ...


Bugger Me! I'm not!! (whoops)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Rinaldo1711 said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


oh dear.......


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Rinaldo1711 said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


This thread reminds me of the diversity training I (and everyone else!) was forced to attend at work - I didn't notice what watch the trainer was wearing, but it was probably a Breitling!


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Canal Street in Manchester is still pretty gay


Well it does have "anal" in the street name.


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

The worrying thing is that I am about to buy an Aerospace









Can this mean that after almost 57 years I am about to find out something new about myself?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Rinaldo1711 said:


> The worrying thing is that I am about to buy an Aerospace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

What I've noticed about gays and their scene is that they'll take something traditionally considered macho and reclaim it as theirs but in an ironic way, turning it camp. Maybe Brietlings are to suffer the same fate as black leather trousers, cowboy hats, large biceps & vests, handlebar moustaches etc!









A


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

colinryan said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Canal Street in Manchester is still pretty gay
> ...


Somebody once covered up the 'C' in canal and the 'S' in street with white paint. It was mildly amusing for a short while!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Running_man said:


> colinryan said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I've never met a gay man.

But I've kissed a bloke who has


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i wish i had the funds to own a vintage navitimer , but after having a run in with the staff at the brietling tent at riat recently brietling wont be recieving any of my cash in the near future , the "bouncers " where clearly gay and the people in the enclosure were all a bit too light on their loafers for my liking .


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

You know i like the vintage Brietlings and would still go for big boy Avenger super -no ive lossed the urge back to the speedy


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Stanford said:


> This thread reminds me of the diversity training I (and everyone else!) was forced to attend at work - I didn't notice what watch the trainer was wearing, but it was probably a Breitling!


Ah, but I *did *on my diversity training - and it was an Omega Speedy Pro!

There, that'll set the cat amongst the birdies.... 









Cheers,

Guy


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pinkwindmill said:


> Ah, but I *did *on my diversity training - and it was an Omega Speedy Pro!
> 
> There, that'll set the cat amongst the birdies....
> 
> ...


Interesting Guy, I was in Soho recently and there were quite a few orange bezel Planet Ocean on display


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Nowt' 'YMCA' 'bout this thanguverymuch...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Xantiagib said:


> Nowt' 'YMCA' 'bout this thanguverymuch...


ooohhhh thats nice.......very butch


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> Nowt' 'YMCA' 'bout this thanguverymuch...


H'mmmm nice now youve shown me yours i will show you mine

Martin


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

OOh thats sweet...can I stroke it a bit?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

is it good on the wrist......


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

clicky


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

pugster said:


> clicky


This one too


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Why oh why are they allowed to wear our watches, when they have their own collection to choose from!!!!!! Oh Tarquin,How super!!!

Why thanks awfully old girl. You've got a nice one too.

A few more found on gaybay


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> is it good on the wrist......


----------



## rock_bear (Nov 16, 2005)

I think it's brilliant that I can start a discussion In August 200 and a year later we're still bitching about it !


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm chuckling away at the notion of telling my pilot buddies that their Breitling is the latest gay icon & identifier - there's going to be some very concerned flyboys about


----------

